# Does anyone own an inground pool?



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey everybody, I've been having this problem for a week now and whats going on is my pool filter will have really good flow for about the first minute that I turn it on and then after that it changes to a trickle. The pressure is reading high on the gauge ~35psi but we had a guy clean the filter just last week. Any ideas as to what could cause this?


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

It might be any number of things, depending on the type of pump and filter. But I think you will get more help at a pool forum, this one is really good:

http://www.troublefreepool.com/index.php

HTH


----------

